
Is Chinese-style surveillance coming to the West? - Jerry2
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/07/chinese-style-surveillance-exported-west
======
ycombonator
Its already here. Look at all the proactive “banning” of the voices on the
other side.

